# Pink swatches



## Cinci (Aug 14, 2008)

Swatched on top of Painterly Paint Pot.
_(note: In these pictures I think that the Ben Nye looks a little more reddish than it really is when you put it next to the MUFE Star Powder) _

Top to Bottom: Ben Nye "Azalea", Make Up For Ever "Iridescent Fuchsia" Star Powder, and MAC "Passionate" e/s.

Taken indoors, with flash:






Taken outside, in direct sunlight:


----------



## Cinci (Jul 29, 2009)

Indoor, Natural Light, No flash (sorry about the shadow)
From L-R: Pink Freeze, Gateaux, UD Hot Pants, Swish








Indoor, Natural Light (Cloudy)
Note: IRL Pink Split is _slightly_ more peachy compared to Poise.
From L-R: Baby Petals, Pink Split, Poise, V.I.P.








Both photos are taken indoors w/ flash

Row 1 (L-R): Almond Icing, Pink Like Paris, UD Hot Pants, Naked Lunch, Romantique, Pink Freeze
Row 2 (L-R): UD Shotgun, UD SWF, UD Cherry, Phloof, Jest









Row 1 (L-R): Swish, Da Bling, Living Pink, Budding Beauty, Passionate
Row 2 (L-R): Shore Leave, Playful, Pen 'N Pink, Whistle, Gateaux


----------



## Cinci (Jul 29, 2009)

For reference, here are some pics of the products used in the swatches above.

Taken outdoors, natural light (Cloudy)





Taken indoors, natural light (Cloudy)





Taken indoors, natural light (Cloudy)


----------



## Cinci (Jul 29, 2009)

Top to Bottom: Fuchsia, Pink Pearl, Pink Vivid, Pink Matte, Kitschmas, Cool Pink, All Girl, Milk, Helium


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Cinci (Aug 18, 2009)

Top to Bottom: Visionaire Liquidlast Eyeliner, Canton Candy Paint, Fresco Rose Paint Pot


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 15, 2009)




----------

